# Post your favorite Richyams quotes / links here.



## POOH&PIGLET

In honor of Richyams, please post your favorite quotes or links to old posts.

On of my favorites had to do was the blue ressies!   

Here are two links:
Link #1 
Link #2 

God bless you Rich.


----------



## ripleysmom

I can't because the debate board has been deleted.


----------



## Granny

Gee, there were so many!

Here's what a quick search turned up.


On the subject of people buying DVC to rent out and make money:


> Besides all that, its considered pretty slimey to buy points for the sole purpose of renting them out





and one of his favorite topics, the DVC Guides:


> I refuse to call them guides, they are timeshare salesmen. For the most part, they uphold the sleazy tradition of using lies to sell their product very well.





and last but not least, a sample of his never ending quest to make people understand the "benefits" of owning at BWV:


> The ability to do 1/3 of a marathon at the begining and end of each day trekking to the room. The kitchen being so small it doesn't hold enough food to over eat. To say nothing of the flexing exercises you can do by cleaning an entire BWV one bedroom unit standing in one place.




I feel like I'm sitting in the back of a funeral parlor, trading stories about the deceased.  Cyber funeral home?   This is surely a strange world.


----------



## chris1gill

I wish I could find his old quote that went something like:

OKW rooms are 25% larger than BW rooms and OKW dues are 25% less than BW rooms, then he'd go on to talk about the parking near the door... I can't find the quote though...  I'm a staunch pro-BWV person myself, but I always appreciated his sense of humor when comparing the two resorts LOL...

Does anyone know what happened to Rich? Why he'd been off the boards for the past few months & now passed on?

I'm just speechless over the news, I will miss his quick wit & dry humor....


----------



## Mickmse2002

..


----------



## Bexx

It isn't a quote, but I've always loved his tag - A man, A Legend, A way of life.  Wonderful!!


----------



## lacool

I loved that among the benefits of BWV he listed being able to sit on the balcony and reach to get a fresh beer from the kitchen.  It may have been my deciding factor in buying BWV!


----------



## jennybobenny

I almost hurt my neck laughing at this one...

"....Of course the rooms are stocked with towels according to the size of the room. The idea that they would wait to find out how many guests are staying in a room is silly....what is more entertaining is the idea that the rooms are stocked according to room size and then when it is determined how many guests will be staying in a room, a little dude on a scooter goes around and removes the proper number of towels from each unit..."

I just can't get the image of the little 'dude' riding around on a scooter balancing a clipboard and a stack of towels...  

Another good one...

"....I think they should have bounties. 25 Disney Dollars for each pool intruder, 35 if they have dirty feet, 50 if they are off site guests......25 Disney Dollars for reporting five in a one bedroom, 30 for five in a studio, 50 for six in a one bedroom, 75 for six in a studio..."

Dirty feet??  

We miss you Rich.


----------



## ErinC

I can't think of any specific quotes, but anytime I saw Richyams and DeeP( I think that was her username) posting on the same  thread, I knew it was going to be good. He used to aggravate her to no end, and she was insistent that her feathers were not ruffled be him while she was typing pages and pages of rebuttle!  I used to just read and laugh! I hate that he won't be around to stir things up on the board anymore. I also remember the post he started asking if should no longer post on the boards, that went several pages, all the while knowing he was sitting back and reading it and laughing.  He will be missed! Erin


----------



## gopherit

> _Originally posted by chris1gill _
> *Does anyone know what happened to Rich? Why he'd been off the boards for the past few months & now passed on?
> 
> I'm just speechless over the news, I will miss his quick wit & dry humor.... *



Same question here -- 42 years young is so tragic.

My DH never reads the boards...except through me, that is -- but he always asks me if "that one guy" has posted recently.  I think it was probably in one of the threads alrady mentioned, but I love the imagery of someone sitting on their BWV balcony and being able to "reach in the fridge and grab a cold one... without ever getting out of their chair."  (Or something like that!)


----------



## JVL1018

Loved this one in response to someone asking for pictures of the BWV kitchen:

*Since they are so many points, I don't think that the people using them can afford camaras.

This is why you see so many pictures of OKW units. Another contributing factor may be the embarrassment of spending so many points and have such a tiny, useless kitchen.

Good luck, I hope someone that could afford a camara along with all them points can put aside their embarrassment and post some pics for you.*


----------



## erikthewise

I don't have an exact quote, but one time he mentioned something about his BWV suite being "a mile from the check-in desk". I replied that maybe the CM at the front desk recognized him and gave him one of those houses at the back of MGM (on Residential Street(?), now torn down), which really were a mile from the checkin desk. That was the one time I got him good.


----------



## Jimbo

> _Originally posted by ErinC _
> *I can't think of any specific quotes, but anytime I saw Richyams and DeeP( I think that was her username) posting on the same  thread, I knew it was going to be good. He used to aggravate her to no end, and she was insistent that her feathers were not ruffled be him while she was typing pages and pages of rebuttle! *


 Rich used to always sneak in "many consider Old Key West to be the only true DVC resort" into those threads. It used to make some people crazy! I suspect they knew he was being bating them, but they were powerless to avoid it. And he never appeared mad or upset by their responses, and that made them even crazier. 

He sure had their number!


----------



## mckryan

I did a search on his name and came up with this site.  Click on Search Archives and search with his name and you'll see that it probably was him since he mentioned south FL/Broward Co. in one of his messages.  He was posting there as recently as 9/5.  

http://www.creonline.com/wwwboard/

It seems like Rich had taken his leave of the board with the demise of the debate board.  I'm sad that he left, but I'm happy for all the memories we have of him.


----------



## Jen D

> Rich used to always sneak in "many consider Old Key West to be the only true DVC resort" into those threads. It used to make some people crazy! I suspect they knew he was being bating them, but they were powerless to avoid it. And he never appeared mad or upset by their responses, and that made them even crazier.



Yeah, that was the best part. He would just casually drop that line into a post and some people would just have kittens over it. And he just floated above the fray he inevitably created. 

You know the old saying, **** 'em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## BCV23

Oh, how I'll miss Richyams posts! I'll admit to finding great delight in the manner with which he baited a few posters. It was just so funny!

One of my favorite posts of his was on a thread about listing good things about a resort other than your home. Well, of course he posted about BWV and had a long list of tongue in cheek advantages. They included the line about reaching into the refrigerator from the balcony, cleaning the entire villa with one paper towel, aerobic workout walking the hallways. I ached from laughing!


----------



## RumpleMom

Cyber-funeral?

 You know we will be serving pig's feet for sure.


----------



## cheyita

He had me roaring many times on DVC topics, and since I leaned his way politically, I usually enjoyed his input on the DB.  One memory that comes to mind was when he posted the photo of the Iraqi and the U.S. soldier in his signature, and then in one of the DB threads he kept posting it over and over again, saying things like, "Isn't this nice?"  "Let's see it again!", etc.


----------



## niks81

I can't find the exact one I was looking for, but this was one of the one's I remember laughing out loud at

"A 1/2 bath is a toilet and a sink.

But BWV owners see a three foot diameter table and two chairs as dining for 8, so what do I know?"


----------



## Nanajo1

I'll miss the wry comments. He certainly knew how to rattle a cage. Pass the pig's feet.


----------



## Simba's Mom

> _Originally posted by BCV23 _
> *
> One of my favorite posts of his was on a thread about listing good things about a resort other than your home. Well, of course he posted about BWV and had a long list of tongue in cheek advantages. They included the line about reaching into the refrigerator from the balcony, cleaning the entire villa with one paper towel, aerobic workout walking the hallways. I ached from laughing! *



Oh, yes!  I just remembered that!  Didn't he have something to say about the "family togetherness you'd achieve in those BWV units because they were so tiny"?  He said that one time-I think it was then-and it was so funny!


----------



## CaptainMidnight

> _Originally posted by ErinC _
> *... I also remember the post he started asking if should no longer post on the boards, that went several pages, all the while knowing he was sitting back and reading it and laughing.  He will be missed!
> Erin *


Yep, I remember that poll, I think the closenes of the outcome
surprised him.  Pretty brave to put it out there.  You could never call him wishy-washy, or flip-flopper, you certainly knew where he stood politically and on the issue of faith, if you ever visited the debate board.  He always had some clear statements regarding the liberal political philosophy that left no room for doubt.  42 is way, way too young for a father to pass away.

May his family and friends have very fond memories of thier time at DVC together.  Life is much, much too short for all of us, and certainly for anyone passing away at 42.  May god bless Richyams and his family, whatever his personal beliefs.


----------



## burnsoc

Here was Rich giving a trip report http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=465720
I love the line "The castle was breathtaking, the princess was hot...". And his description of his MIL is a classic as well. I'll miss his posts .


----------



## CLC

I loved Rich's post about the new guidebook in 2003- his description of it was....

"Crsppy, cruddy, near useless new guidebook"


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Reading some of his old posts - Richyams is still making me laugh!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=5146286#post5146286


----------



## KNWVIKING

.... but I'll post it here also. People always accused him of bashing BWV, only posting negatives, so he decided to post the positive aspects of the resort. My favorite was: "The window glass at BWV is very clear."


----------



## jekjones1558

About BCV:



> The rat's maze of hallways is very good for teaching children spatial orientation skills, puzzles and problem solving skills.


----------



## NancyDVC

I will truly miss Rich's posts, especially those involving the resort comparisons. I too have wandered the neverending hallways at BWV and gone back to OKW.

Rich we miss you!


----------



## Beth

I loved it when the newbies couldn't figure out what his name was, and started referring to him as "Mr. Yams."

I bet he got a kick out of that!

...Can't believe he's gone...

Does anybody know if, by chance, they had a family picture at Olivia's/Community Hall?


----------



## Lhargus

I believe I found Rich's obituary.

http://www.legacy.com/SunSentinel/LegacySubPage2.asp?Page=LifeStory&PersonId=2595098


----------



## mikesmom

Shouldn't we be signing the guestbook online?


----------



## wtpclc

Please check out this scholoarship fund thread for more info on Rich's passing.  Wouldn't a wonderful Dis Member donation say even more?

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=641244


----------



## MaryJ

> _Originally posted by RumpleMom _
> *Cyber-funeral?
> 
> You know we will be serving pig's feet for sure. *


 When I was at the grocery on Tuesday I saw pig's feet and thought of Rich.  It has to be my all time favorite post when he wrote about fixing them in his DVC kitchen.  How strange that I would see the feet on the day he left us.


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Any one else remember his thread about how people in Florida don't seem to know how to drive? 

I laughed out loud because I too remember driving behind some old lady who shorter than the head rest with her turn signal on constantly when I use to live in Florida.

Now ever time I see someone who forgets to turn off their turn signal, I think of Rich and that thread.


----------



## Mrs. Snowgod

Had to find the Pig's feet thread.  My all-time favorite!

"Ideas for cooking in Room"  aka Pig's feet thread


----------



## Loubon

My personal favorite (just barely inching out the pigs feet one) was when Rich actually tried to find good things to say about BWV....

Click here and read the whole thread, it gets better and better! 

I just remember laughing and laughing at this.


----------



## Richyams

> _Originally posted by Bexx _
> *It isn't a quote, but I've always loved his tag - A man, A Legend, A way of life.  Wonderful!! *



Hi-- this is Jacqueline, his daughter, and I wanted to let you all know that on the back of his memorial cards, with his picture on them, that's going to be what it says. 

Rich Hyams-  A Man, A Legend, A Way Of Life.


----------



## mckryan

> _Originally posted by Richyams _
> *Hi-- this is Jacqueline, his daughter, and I wanted to let you all know that on the back of his memorial cards, with his picture on them, that's going to be what it says.
> 
> Rich Hyams-  A Man, A Legend, A Way Of Life. *



Welcome to the DIS, Jacqueline!  I'm so sorry for your loss.  Just know that so many loved messaging with your dad, no matter what the subject.  I think it's great that you are including his tag on his memorial cards.  I bet he would really get a kick out of that.  I'll be thinking about you and your mom on Sunday.


----------



## Bracho

Jacqueline,

I think it's one of the best ways to remember a remarkable man, it sums up everything in a very wonderful way.

You and your family are in our hearts and in our prayers....

All our hopes...


----------



## Galahad

> _Originally posted by ripleysmom _
> *I can't because the debate board has been deleted. *



Same here.  Some very memorable quotes on the DB.


----------



## Bexx

Hello Jacqueline.

"A Man, a Legend, a Way of Life" - it's a really lovely way to remember a father.

Take care.


----------



## CarolA

OH The Pigs Feet, I loved that one!  Thanks for finding it Mrs. Snowgood!

Jacqueline, 
Thanks for the post.  Please remember that our hearts and prayers are with you!


----------



## Lisa F

Here is the "reaching into the fridge to grab a beer from the balcony" post:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=4456345#post4456345


----------



## LoveMyDVC

Those pig feet posts are truly hilarious.  He should have been a writer, because he sure had a way with words.


----------



## niks81

> _Originally posted by Loubon _
> *My personal favorite (just barely inching out the pigs feet one) was when Rich actually tried to find good things to say about BWV....
> 
> Click here and read the whole thread, it gets better and better!
> 
> I just remember laughing and laughing at this. *



YES...that's the one I was looking for!! This one really had me rolling...the marathon comment especially.


----------



## sueg

I don't know why I love this Richie "post" so much, but I always laugh when he talked about why he didn't want to have daily maid service at DVC. Paraphrasing, he said that he didn't want a maid walking into his DVC unit while he was relaxing on the coach wearing nothing but his undies. This post never failed to make me smile & usually pops into my head, at least once, during every DVC stay.


----------



## SheriB

I remember when I was planning my first DVC trip.  There were going to be 4 adults, and I asked whether or not DVC would give room keys to the other adults.  He blankly stated that we would only receive one room key for the seven of us (total).  I started to flip out, ranting about how they could do such a thing.  After I posted my frustration, I finally realized he was yanking my chain.  From that point on, I looked forward to reading his responses to newbie questions, and the rise he would get out of some people.  He will surely be missed, and my heartfelt condolences go to his wife and daughter.


Sheri


----------



## twinmomplus2new

I remember that key post.  I remember laughing out old how gullible you were! He really had you rolling..... My SIL came over and started to read and rant and rave about getting the one key. And honestly I couldn't stop laughing.

I just kept saying he's kidding, kidding.... Anyone have the link to that post?


----------



## JayBee

> _Originally posted by ripleysmom _
> *I can't because the debate board has been deleted. *


----------



## SleepyatDVC

I think this is the key post.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=265515


----------



## timC

> _Originally posted by ripleysmom _
> *I can't because the debate board has been deleted. *


That's right... Richyams rare perspective really came out on the dabate board, where some of his more controversial posts can be found across a wide variety of topics... religion and politics in particular.  I'm not so sure he actually believed many of the arguments he posted... He did like to pull our chain now and then, and some of his posts really were over the top. Perhaps Pete will invite the family to access the debate forum to gather some of Rich's moments.


----------



## BuzzandWoody

Whenever I think of Pigs Feet. I think of my grandmom and Rich.

Not that I think of pigs feets very much, only when Richyams is mentioned  

So sad for a life so young to be over. Just think though, how many lives did this man touch?
More than I ever will that's for sure. 

RIP Rich


----------



## one_cat

The funniest remembrance for me was a thread long ago where we were discussing the reason that the dues were so much lower at OKW was because the owners were expected to do their own maintenance.  BYOH - Bring your own hammer.  One day of each vacation you was to be used for painting.  That kind of stuff.  Rich defended his beloved OKW so vehemently that I could almost see his ears turning red.  I was in tears laughing so hard.  The thread ended with us discussing the next DVC would be in the parking lot of DD and would be dubbed Tent City Villas.

Unfortunately the thread is long long gone.


----------

